# drywall a ceiling solo



## wopachop (Feb 12, 2008)

you guys have any tips for hanging sheetrock on a ceiling by yourself?


----------



## PA woodbutcher (Mar 29, 2007)

Either a lift or....7' step ladder and deadman. Hope it's 1/2":laughing:

Either rent or buy a lift...money well spent


----------



## Eric K (Nov 24, 2005)

As stated above a lift or if you wanna make a dead man from 2x4s in the shape of an I. Lift is the way to go.


----------



## Mellison (Aug 3, 2008)

Panel lift.


----------



## Warren (Feb 19, 2005)

If your just hanging a small room, say a bathroom, nail a block of 2x4 about 1 inch below the ceiling on one end. Then maneuver that end onto the edge of the board and raise up your end using a ladder or bench. If you haven't hung many ceilings you will also need a prop to press under your end. The prop should be leaning against a wall nearby, ready to be slid into place. If your planning on hanging any sheets longer that 8 foot, I would sugest you find a helper. Just need somebody to guide one end up and onto the ledger.


----------



## Paulie (Feb 11, 2009)

All of the above. 

The one thing I can add is to measure a stud or two and predrill a couple of screws in the board before you hoist it up. Holding up a sheet and a screw gun and loading it and finding a stud is a bi**ch:furious:


----------



## AustinDB (Sep 11, 2006)

a Senco screw gun is a nice investment, although screws gets costly. I picked up one for a job and was astounded at how quickly I moved...compared to pulling screws from a bucket and running them in w/ a drill driver, the job was completed much more quickly...kind of pays for itself


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

I would get an amigo, they can hang them by themselves.


----------



## Tom R (Jun 1, 2004)

wopachop said:


> you guys have any tips for hanging sheetrock on a ceiling by yourself?



My answer is posted on #8 on this thread, - - but the whole thread has a lot of great input . . . 


http://www.contractortalk.com/f49/one-man-drywall-crew-2591/


----------



## wopachop (Feb 12, 2008)

if i make a dead man...or 2x4's in an I shape....how do you actually push up the drywall and get that sucker underneath? 

sucks i wrecked my knee this weekend cant barely walk tomorrow is gonna blow big time. 

should i build a structure outta 2x4's that will hold the drywall about an inch under the ceiling joists.....then i just push it up the small distance and screw?


----------



## remodeling joe (Feb 21, 2007)

how many sheets are you looking to install and what measurement, 1/2 or 5/8, ??


----------



## remodeling joe (Feb 21, 2007)

all the above posts are right on the money!! and alot of PATIENCE!!!!!:laughing:


----------



## wopachop (Feb 12, 2008)

thanks guys....its 1/2 inch going in about a 15x15 space. wont have comp access anymore...but thanks for the advice everyone


----------



## Brocktologist (Sep 16, 2008)

WarnerConstInc. said:


> I would get an amigo, they can hang them by themselves _and when you are done, call Homeland Security on his arse._


 Fixed...:cheesygri


----------



## boman47k (Oct 13, 2006)

Warren said:


> If your just hanging a small room, say a bathroom, *nail a block of 2x4 about 1 inch below the ceiling on one end. Then maneuver that end onto the edge of the board and raise up your end using a ladder or bench.* If you haven't hung many ceilings you will also need a prop to press under your end. The prop should be leaning against a wall nearby, ready to be slid into place. If your planning on hanging any sheets longer that 8 foot, I would sugest you find a helper. Just need somebody to guide one end up and onto the ledger.


Maybe add (3) double stacked blocks on your end that you can reach and twist into position to hold the rock. 
I'm thinking a double block to be maybe a 3" piece (3/4" stock)covered with maybe a 6' piece that will swivel onto the rock surface (long side). The 3" piece is to give clearance for the rock when you swing the longer piece into position. The shorter piece is attached to the framing just clearing the rock. Maybe predrill the longer piece to allow just a snug fit for the screw going through both pieces allowing the long piece to pivot or swing around. 
Extra work and time, but for one room and a solo installation, may be something to consider.

Might be easier to reach and turn a "button" than try to hold rock and reach for a tee at the same time.

I have seen somewhere on here or the net somewhere gadgets that work on the same principle.

P.s. I just checked Tomr's link to his way. Very similar.


----------



## Tim0282 (Dec 11, 2007)

Use eight foot rock. You will have a butt even using 12 foot rock. Just about anybody can hang eight footers by themselves. Measure your nailers and start your nails and put it up there stiff arm, set the perimeter nails and screw the field. Set your horse so your arm is almost fully extended to touch the ceiling. Pretty easy hanging. Eat your Wheaties in the morning and go for it. I've hung a lot of ceiling rock by myself this way. You'll find it is easier than you might think. You can hang nine footers, but that is about the limit before it breaks around you.


----------



## easymoney (Mar 1, 2009)

Nine footers by my math always get cut, (I don't like putting in backing) 8' 1/2 should be no sweat you'll only get about four full sheets in a 15x15 ceiling, but eating your Wheaties and having a horse with no wheels is a good idea, also get a 2x4 or a pole with a wide flat edge this works faster than a panel lift when working with 8 footers. (pole the height of the ceiling)


And remember to set your nose cone so you dont bury the screws too deep and pop the paper! or you'll have a headache!


----------



## wopachop (Feb 12, 2008)

it turned out to be 5/8ths....and a ten foot ceiling. 

rented a panel lift from home D it was only 30-40 bucks. thanks for the help everyone


----------



## MALCO.New.York (Feb 27, 2008)

wopachop said:


> it turned out to be 5/8ths....and a ten foot ceiling.
> 
> rented a panel lift from home D it was only 30-40 bucks. thanks for the help everyone


That is exactly what I have done in the past. Still a PITA. Still only came out decently rather than TRULY PROFESSIONAL looking!!

Taint sumpin' one learns how to do exceptionally well overnight!!


----------



## A+ Texture (Sep 23, 2008)

Home depot rents lifts?:blink:


----------

